# Xmas Sales Post



## rob_golf1 (Dec 17, 2014)

Has anybody seen any sales adverts floating around for golf equipment, clothing etc. sales? I know a few of the big retailers will start some of their sales a few days before Xmas.

Direct Golf did one a few years back and had some real bargains, and they distributed their leaflets out around this time and started the sale on the 23rd.

I thought this might be a good place to start posting any offers people see! 

Cheers guys!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 17, 2014)

To be honest most Web sites are doing deals all the time trying to shift old stock, what with the replacement cycle on everything golf being so rapid now. And sale times are now just add much dictated to by when Callaway bring out their new driver (clue, every other week) than a specific time of the year. Add in black Friday, cyber Monday and the days of waiting for January sales are becoming a thing of the past.

And remember half price crap is still crap. As legions of next sale shoppers never seem to realise.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 17, 2014)

think sports direct have some have priced polos


----------



## Rooter (Dec 17, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			And remember half price crap is still crap. As legions of next sale shoppers never seem to realise.
		
Click to expand...

Amen! The fights over a Blaupunkt TV on Black Friday proved that!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2014)

IJP Design have some great deals on at the moment


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			IJP Design have some great deals on at the moment
		
Click to expand...

 Oh no.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			IJP Design have some great deals on at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Just seen tech trousers at Â£24 wow!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2014)

Still getting blitzed with offers for pre-Christmas "bargains" from most of the online retailers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 17, 2014)

richart said:



			Oh no.

Click to expand...

Will save the best until Hoylake


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2014)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Will save the best until Hoylake 

Click to expand...

I repeat 'oh no'


----------



## drewster (Dec 23, 2014)

Scottsdale have just launched their best ever sale with some J Lindeberg pieces down by 90 % and IJP down by 70%. Deffo worth a gander if anyone has any spare cash !!!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 23, 2014)

drewster said:



			Scottsdale have just launched their best ever sale with some J Lindeberg pieces down by 90 % and IJP down by 70%. Deffo worth a gander if anyone has any spare cash !!!
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered some white JL trousers for 12.99 plus postage they wont fit
but I will sell them in the summer for a profit.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 23, 2014)

had  a nosey not much on offer as of yet!


----------



## BrizoH71 (Dec 23, 2014)

Just as a heads-up... European Golf Online will have a Boxing Day special on Adizero One for just Â£12.99 a pair for one day only.. I'd expect them to go pretty quickly and with limited sizes available. Noted on the front page of their website.

Footjoy AQL also available on SD from Â£26 via a promotional email. White only, and limited sizes.. size 9 is Â£26, other sizes (8/8.5) Â£34.. http://www.sportsdirect.com/footjoy-joy-aql-golf-shoes-mens-289011

I'm not affiliated to either, but posting for those interested.


----------



## Foxholer (Dec 23, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



*And remember half price crap is still crap.* As legions of next sale shoppers never seem to realise.
		
Click to expand...

I've been to a couple of Harrods Sales that instilled that opinion too!


----------



## turkish (Dec 23, 2014)

Foxholer said:



			I've been to a couple of Harrods Sales that instilled that opinion too! 

Click to expand...

Half price harrods is full price elsewhere!!!


----------



## njc1973 (Dec 23, 2014)

Golf support has some good deals on, got my eye on a load of puma tops for less than fifteen quid each


----------



## m9wst (Dec 24, 2014)

Had an email from function18, had a goose through the clothing and picked up a puma 1/4 zip top for Â£27, free postage too. They also have the Nike Hyperadapt jackets for Â£118, retail is usually around Â£180. 

Also picked up a couple of screwdriver sets from halfords for Â£28 delivered. Â£7 each or 2 for Â£6.30! Dunno if it's still working. 

Got some Mizuno MPS balls off DG for Â£26. Plus another 10% off with a code.


----------



## stevek1969 (Dec 24, 2014)

picked up a load of Under Armour stuff in Nexts online sale, 2 trousers,2 polo shirts, 1 jersey and 1 1/4 zip top for a grand price of Â£139, oh and a pair of Nike Tech  trousers for Â£25.


----------



## m9wst (Dec 24, 2014)

Lunar control 2's on function 18 at Â£63. Cheap, like the budgie, would have got some but just ordered the 3's


----------



## kmdmr1 (Dec 24, 2014)

Golf Depot (Instore Only)
Srixon Soft Feel Â£9.99
Puma Shoes Â£19.99


----------



## Dave B (Dec 25, 2014)

Just waiting for the wife and daughters to get up, just ordered a Ladies Wilson DXI 3,5 wood, 4 & 5 Hybrid bundle from Jam Golf for my wife at Â£49.99, normal RRP over Â£100 per club saving over Â£300

There's a few bargains on Oddysey putters and Cobra bags


----------



## TheJezster (Dec 25, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Just as a heads-up... European Golf Online will have a Boxing Day special on Adizero One for just Â£12.99 a pair for one day only.. I'd expect them to go pretty quickly and with limited sizes available. Noted on the front page of their website.

Footjoy AQL also available on SD from Â£26 via a promotional email. White only, and limited sizes.. size 9 is Â£26, other sizes (8/8.5) Â£34.. http://www.sportsdirect.com/footjoy-joy-aql-golf-shoes-mens-289011

I'm not affiliated to either, but posting for those interested.
		
Click to expand...

 that's awesome thanks for that, I'll try logging on at midnight


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 25, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Just as a heads-up... European Golf Online will have a Boxing Day special on Adizero One for just Â£12.99 a pair for one day only.. I'd expect them to go pretty quickly and with limited sizes available. Noted on the front page of their website.
		
Click to expand...

I really don't need another pair of shoes .... but it would seem wrong to not try and pick up a pair


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 25, 2014)

BrizoH71 said:



			Just as a heads-up... European Golf Online will have a Boxing Day special on Adizero One for just Â£12.99 a pair for one day only.. I'd expect them to go pretty quickly and with limited sizes available. Noted on the front page of their website.

Footjoy AQL also available on SD from Â£26 via a promotional email. White only, and limited sizes.. size 9 is Â£26, other sizes (8/8.5) Â£34.. http://www.sportsdirect.com/footjoy-joy-aql-golf-shoes-mens-289011

I'm not affiliated to either, but posting for those interested.
		
Click to expand...

Â£12.99 for a pair of adizero. Will have a check to what sizes they have in. Incredible price.  I see sports direct are doing the same deal but its in store only.


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 25, 2014)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Â£12.99 for a pair of adizero. Will have a check to what sizes they have in. Incredible price.  I see sports direct are doing the same deal but its in store only.
		
Click to expand...

See they've got none in the website, where did you hear this?

thanks


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 25, 2014)

Steve Coll said:



			See they've got none in the website, where did you hear this?

thanks
		
Click to expand...

it was sent via email earlier. Instore only, so not on the website.


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 25, 2014)

Thanks for that , it's worth a trip over to try for a pair.


----------



## CMAC (Dec 25, 2014)

apart from the Adizero at Â£13 for one day only- I find most 'sales' are that in name only, theres never anything of decent quality and renown going cheaply for a day.

Even looked at John Lewis's 'clearance' sale today, some TV's down to Â£600 from RRP of Â£800 and Â£50 off a well known sought after one.


At the end of the day why would you discount anything thats in demand! Anyone see the Apple 'sale'?


----------



## fundy (Dec 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			apart from the Adizero at Â£13 for one day only- I find most 'sales' are that in name only, theres never anything of decent quality and renown going cheaply for a day.

Even looked at John Lewis's 'clearance' sale today, some TV's down to Â£600 from RRP of Â£800 and Â£50 off a well known sought after one.


At the end of the day why would you discount anything thats in demand! Anyone see the Apple 'sale'?
		
Click to expand...

Take a peek at Clubhouse golfs sale, plenty of galvin green clothing (incl goretex jackets), ecco shoes etc. May not be what everyone wants but plenty of decent clothing/shoes decently discounted


----------



## CMAC (Dec 25, 2014)

fundy said:



			Take a peek at Clubhouse golfs sale, plenty of *galvin green clothing (incl goretex jackets*), *ecco shoes *etc. May not be what everyone wants but plenty of decent clothing/shoes decently discounted
		
Click to expand...

had a good look at the jackets and Ecco shoes on 'sale', agreed they are good names with good products- the same clothing/footwear is all over the web at similar prices not even in a sale


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Dec 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			had a good look at the jackets and Ecco shoes on 'sale', agreed they are good names with good products- the same clothing/footwear is all over the web at similar prices not even in a sale
		
Click to expand...

Looked at these myself, thought the same. Decent price
But not great


----------



## fundy (Dec 25, 2014)

CMAC said:



			had a good look at the jackets and Ecco shoes on 'sale', agreed they are good names with good products- the same clothing/footwear is all over the web at similar prices not even in a sale
		
Click to expand...

Cant say ive seen too many GG goretex jackets for sub Â£140, insula jumpers for sub Â£45 etc but as always you know better, apologies for trying to share with others


----------



## CMAC (Dec 25, 2014)

fundy said:



			Cant say ive seen too many GG goretex jackets for sub Â£140, insula jumpers for sub Â£45 etc *but as always you know better, apologies for trying to share with others*

Click to expand...

well done- petted lip even on Christmas day- some things never change

the post above yours even says the same so lighten up big chap!


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2014)

TheJezster said:



			that's awesome thanks for that, I'll try logging on at midnight
		
Click to expand...

Any luck?
Website is slow as buggery and they're still showing as Â£49.99 even when going to pay despite there being a red box saying they are Â£12.99 today. Think I'll leave it until the morning as it looks dodgy as owt!


----------



## dontfancythisputt (Dec 26, 2014)

For any one interested you have to get to the very end payment screen to see the discount. Â£5 postage to add.

Ive got a order received notification but have in the past received "out of stock" emails a few days after order with these kind of things. Fingers crossed.


----------



## sauly96 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ive just managed to get myself on and bag myself a pair for Â£12.99!! Happy days! Still think there is a good chance of them being out of stock though haha


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2014)

dontfancythisputt said:



			For any one interested you have to get to the very end payment screen to see the discount. Â£5 postage to add.

Ive got a order received notification but have in the past received "out of stock" emails a few days after order with these kind of things. Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

I had some in my basket and got to the Paypal screen to pay but was still showing as Â£49.99 so backed out.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 26, 2014)

Got to the payment screen then "server stopped responding" message came up! aaaargghhhh


----------



## el marko (Dec 26, 2014)

Offer not working for paypal checkout. You need to pay by card.

Just bought the grey pair size 9 for Â£18 all in.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 26, 2014)

just got blue pair for Â£12.99, paid via paypal, have received order and payment confirmation, by email.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 26, 2014)

got them

12.99

in white 9.5


----------



## mchacker (Dec 26, 2014)

Order confirmed by paypal after losing a battle with card payment, let see if these orders get completed


----------



## chrisd (Dec 26, 2014)

Got some wide fit, in white size 11. Â£17.94 inc carriage - a deal I think!


----------



## Dave B (Dec 26, 2014)

Fingers crossed I should have a blue pair in the post only size 8's left in a medium fit when I ordered


----------



## Lump (Dec 26, 2014)

tried last night but only tried via paypal. Oh well, they trash greens anyways


----------



## Durango (Dec 26, 2014)

Got a pair of black size 9.5


----------



## dotty001 (Dec 26, 2014)

all i want is a pair of navy trousers in 32/30 , like trying to find a needle in a haystack :angry:


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 26, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			all i want is a pair of navy trousers in 32/30 , like trying to find a needle in a haystack :angry:
		
Click to expand...

american golf selling off loads of stuff. Good reductions on clothing.


----------



## bozza (Dec 26, 2014)

Can anyone confirm that Sports Direct are doing that instore deal of Â£12.99 for the Adizero ones?


----------



## Robobum (Dec 26, 2014)

Trendy Golf have some massive deals...........if you're size small or xxxxl :-(


----------



## matt71 (Dec 26, 2014)

Just popped into to Scottsdale golf in Manchester! So really good deals!

30% off galvin greens (latest lines) 
sldr drivers Â£175
big Bertha drivers Â£150!

There website still has them at full price so guess if you are local you will need to nip into the store!

really tempted by the sldr driver but need to convince the wife 1st


----------



## Matty2803 (Dec 26, 2014)

Sports direct on Aberdeen have loads of adizeros for 12.99!!


----------



## Midnight (Dec 26, 2014)

bozza said:



			Can anyone confirm that Sports Direct are doing that instore deal of Â£12.99 for the Adizero ones?
		
Click to expand...

yes there are mate and no limit on how many you buy if they gave your size left mate.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 26, 2014)

Just bought 6 pairs of Adizero's. 3 for me, 3 for a friend. 

Chuffed!


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2014)

bozza said:



			Can anyone confirm that Sports Direct are doing that instore deal of Â£12.99 for the Adizero ones?
		
Click to expand...

There were none in Coventry, when I asked an assistant he said they must have sold out, it was 09.10? No sign of any gaps on the display but the golf section is rubbish, no bigger than outside toilet! 

Went into AG and all the decent offers on the clothing I was interested in were only in Small, Medium or XXL sizes. 

Conclusion, went to so-called sales with cash in hand and came back home with every penny!

Retail outlets dragged out old and odd sized stock so its online shopping for me


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 26, 2014)

Adizeros are banned at my course over the winter..


----------



## ventura (Dec 26, 2014)

Tried the European Golf Online site last night but as others had said site was slow and couldn't see where the discount was applied for the Â£12.99 deal so gave up and went to bed.

Went down to Sports Direct in Huddersfield at around 11am and picked up 2 pairs for Â£12.99 each. No delivery charges/waiting in for delivery and had plenty of colours and sizes when I was there.

The shoes weren't in the golf area though so if you go and can't see them, then look around the rest of the store.


----------



## Steve Coll (Dec 26, 2014)

Just bought a pair of Ecco street for Â£49.99 instore in golf depot and also got a pair of adizero ones from sports direct for Â£12.99 all in all a very good days shopping.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Dec 26, 2014)

Bought two pairs instore.

Good deal and will use them in the summer. 

The Lincoln branch had a fair selection when I popped in at 2ish. Quite surprised that there was any left.


----------



## Lump (Dec 26, 2014)

Just been to the Birstall branch. Even when asked they didn't have a sausage what an adizero wasâ€¦


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 26, 2014)

Limited to just three pairs here, so I did


----------



## mchacker (Dec 26, 2014)

Had an email confirming dispatch so looks good on that front.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 26, 2014)

Much kudos to BT@Home for the heads up on Sports Direct, I managed to call into the large outlet store near Mansfield on my way home from Worcestershire. Bagged a pair of blue ones as it's all they had left in my size but happy as owt.


----------



## bozza (Dec 26, 2014)

Just a heads up but some of the Ryder cup official clothing has been reduced. 

Obviously it was overpriced at the time but some nice stuff now for a reasonable price.


----------



## matt71 (Dec 26, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just a heads up but some of the Ryder cup official clothing has been reduced. 

Obviously it was overpriced at the time but some nice stuff now for a reasonable price.
		
Click to expand...

yeah got the same email but sizes show small only on the galving and ralp Lauren range


----------



## Rooter (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got a blue pair and a black pair of Adizero ones. 12.99 is a steal! I now own 4 pairs and the rate I play, I now have over a lifetimes worth of golf shoes! My local sports direct still has about 8 pairs left, mostly smaller sizes.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2014)

Managed to find another store in the city and they had some left so hit them early, unfortunately the last size 10 blue were too tight so had to go up a size and got a white pair, still going to look for a blue pair though.

Bought a load of thermal long-johns, long-sleeve and short-sleeve shirts/vests.

A big bag full and still change out of Â£50.....Result :thup:


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 27, 2014)

bozza said:



			Just a heads up but some of the Ryder cup official clothing has been reduced. 

Obviously it was overpriced at the time but some nice stuff now for a reasonable price.
		
Click to expand...

Bozza where did you find that me man re Ryder cup gear

just wondering. If anyone is struggling for a pair of adizeros wonder what the price match sites would do if asked to price match a pair.


----------



## glynntaylor (Dec 27, 2014)

I too got a white size 10! Bargain!


----------



## callawayne (Dec 27, 2014)

me too size 10 1/2,only few pairs left in my local store


----------



## Lump (Dec 27, 2014)

Finally, 4th store I tried. Got 3 pairs. Store I went to had at least 20 pairs left. Good smattering of sizes too!


----------



## Dave B (Dec 27, 2014)

After ordering a Blue pair from European Golf yesterday, I went shopping with the wife this morning, popped into Matlan and they had Easy Cords on sale for Â£6, and I ended up with 2 pairs for winter golf, sorted. I also bought a nice Polo shirt for Â£5 which will be fine for the summer.

She decided she wanted to go to Boots which is next door to Sports Direct so I had a quick browse. 10 minutes later I came out with 2 pairs of Adizero's one Black, one Grey.

All in all a good days shopping as I ended up with  a full golf outfit including trousers, shirt and shoes for less than Â£24. Now that's what I call a bargain 

Only problems is I now have too many pairs of shoes so the Blue ones will now go in the cupboard for Xmas next year


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 27, 2014)

Lump said:



			Finally, 4th store I tried. Got 3 pairs. Store I went to had at least 20 pairs left. Good smattering of sizes too!
		
Click to expand...

Whereabouts Lump?


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 27, 2014)

I may give up golf now that everyone is wearing the same shoes, and the greens are gonna be terrible, ripped to shreds and full of huge craters


----------



## Lump (Dec 27, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			Whereabouts Lump?
		
Click to expand...

Dewsbury Branch.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			I may give up golf now that everyone is wearing the same shoes, and the greens are gonna be terrible, ripped to shreds and full of huge craters 

Click to expand...

I thought it was only the Tours that were the problem, I'll save mine for summer anyway and my home course being heathland my greens are firm


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			I thought it was only the Tours that were the problem, I'll save mine for summer anyway and my home course being heathland my greens are firm 

Click to expand...

I believe they were announced as more friendly, but most people that don't like them have stated they are the same.

Not an issue for me, as even on the wettest of days I've not seen any damage.


----------



## 5OTT (Dec 27, 2014)

Got a pair of blue Adizeo for Â£12.99 from sports direct at Denton in Manchester, still about 10 pairs left but most are size 8.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2014)

Picked up another pair today in white, size 10 though so I can wear an extra pair of socks when it's freezing.
Wore the blue ones today and my feet were dry as owt after the round despite the thawing frost and sludge.


----------



## Fish (Dec 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Picked up another pair today in white, size 10 though so I can wear an extra pair of socks when it's freezing.
Wore the blue ones today and my feet were dry as owt after the round despite the thawing frost and sludge.
		
Click to expand...

Any major (big foot) tracks left on the greens ?


----------



## mchacker (Dec 27, 2014)

Also Sports Direct, longsleeved Under Armour coldgear base layers for Â£19. An older version without the grippy rubber strip at the waist and not a mock neck but still plenty good enough


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			Any major (big foot) tracks left on the greens ?
		
Click to expand...

Hard to say mate, we were on frozen temp greens for the best part but I didn't notice any marks later on when it had thawed. Not any worse than I usually make with my FJ Hydrolites anyway.


----------



## snell (Dec 27, 2014)

Beezerk said:



			Hard to say mate, we were on frozen temp greens for the best part but I didn't notice any marks later on when it had thawed. Not any worse than I usually make with my FJ Hydrolites anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Picked myself a pair of the Adizero's today.........although i was tempted to take them back after watching Martyn (Beezerk) slipping over on his tee shots


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 27, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			all i want is a pair of navy trousers in 32/30 , like trying to find a needle in a haystack :angry:
		
Click to expand...

Clubhouse? I got some stormbergs at half price in navy.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2014)

dotty001 said:



			all i want is a pair of navy trousers in 32/30 , like trying to find a needle in a haystack :angry:
		
Click to expand...




BTatHome said:



			american golf selling off loads of stuff. Good reductions on clothing.
		
Click to expand...

Especially in those sizes, its us with the beer keg sizes that struggle, 36/29 is a nightmare to find and if I cut down long leg sizes I end up with flares


----------



## bozza (Dec 28, 2014)

Tashyboy said:



			Bozza where did you find that me man re Ryder cup gear

just wondering. If anyone is struggling for a pair of adizeros wonder what the price match sites would do if asked to price match a pair.
		
Click to expand...

I just got an email from them saying about the sale.

If you go on the European Ryder cup page I'm sure there will be a link to the clothing part on it.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2014)

snell said:



			Picked myself a pair of the Adizero's today.........although i was tempted to take them back after watching Martyn (Beezerk) slipping over on his tee shots  

Click to expand...


Aye, ice and Adizero spikes/cleats aren't a good marriage :fore:


----------



## snell (Dec 28, 2014)

Haha well I enjoyed it mate that's for sure


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2014)

Beezerk said:




Aye, ice and Adizero spikes/cleats aren't a good marriage :fore:
		
Click to expand...

Just get the Pro Stingers in them, I change all my cleats to them at this time of the year.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 28, 2014)

I managed to pick up 3 pairs from the Forster Sq, Bradford branch.


----------



## moogie (Dec 28, 2014)

Fish said:



			Just get the Pro Stingers in them, I change all my cleats to them at this time of the year.
		
Click to expand...



Not sure they sell these to fit adidas shoes....??
Certainly didn't last winter when I was wanting to fit them to mine
Very limited choice in replacement cleats/spikes to fit adidas golf shoes


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 28, 2014)

moogie said:



			Not sure they sell these to fit adidas shoes....??
Certainly didn't last winter when I was wanting to fit them to mine
Very limited choice in replacement cleats/spikes to fit adidas golf shoes
		
Click to expand...

Is it not just the pins system? I thought the same with my pumas but after a bit of a search found there are plenty of alternatives about.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2014)

moogie said:



			Not sure they sell these to fit adidas shoes....??
Certainly didn't last winter when I was wanting to fit them to mine
Very limited choice in replacement cleats/spikes to fit adidas golf shoes
		
Click to expand...

You can buy different thread and locking systems to fit them, I believe you can get Pro Stingers to fit almost any shoe now, but don't quote me :smirk:


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sports Direct in Livingston just got another delivery of adiZero Tours and managed to find two colours in my size along with 2 Under Armour t-shirts for Â£1.79 each


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 28, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Sports Direct in Livingston just got another delivery of adiZero Tours and managed to find two colours in my size along with 2 Under Armour t-shirts for Â£1.79 each
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I forgot to mention, the lad who served me yesterday said they would be getting more in stock over the next week.
Loads on Ebay now for double/triple the price.


----------



## Rumpokid (Dec 28, 2014)

Just got a pair of adizero's from sports direct, got em home and noticed the blue colour was coming off...Kept peeling, then discovered the lonsdale log underneath...


----------



## moogie (Dec 28, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Is it not just the pins system? I thought the same with my pumas but after a bit of a search found there are plenty of alternatives about.
		
Click to expand...


I dunno then,  could well have changed.....??
I got set of pro stingers in my puma Cell fusion shoes
But couldn't for my adidas,  but as u said,  they are the pins fitting in mine,  so that may have been why....??


----------



## Thustwest (Dec 28, 2014)

Got 2 pairs from Brighton Sports Direct. They said they have more on order.


----------



## Lump (Dec 28, 2014)

These are all the spikes you can get to fit the pins locking system.
http://www.golfspikesdirect.com/pins-insert-golf-spikes-113-c.asp


----------



## Region3 (Dec 28, 2014)

I've just been on the sports direct website and it lets you add adizero one to your bag at Â£12.99. I didn't try to check out though so don't know if it stops you buying them at that price online later in the process. Not got a lot of sizes available though.


----------



## NST (Dec 28, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I've just been on the sports direct website and it lets you add adizero one to your bag at Â£12.99. I didn't try to check out though so don't know if it stops you buying them at that price online later in the process. Not got a lot of sizes available though.
		
Click to expand...

It let me check out ok. Thanks


----------



## Hallsy (Dec 28, 2014)

Just bought 2 pairs from Sports direct at cribbs in Bristol. Loads of sizes and all colours.Sales guy said they had plenty of stock out the back of the store as well.


----------



## Fish (Dec 28, 2014)

Lump said:



			These are all the spikes you can get to fit the pins locking system.
http://www.golfspikesdirect.com/pins-insert-golf-spikes-113-c.asp

Click to expand...

Thanks for the link, these are the same as the Champ ones which I will order..

http://www.golfspikesdirect.com/masters-ultra-grip-pro-grip-spikes----pins-insert-5629-p.asp


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 28, 2014)

Region3 said:



			I've just been on the sports direct website and it lets you add adizero one to your bag at Â£12.99. I didn't try to check out though so don't know if it stops you buying them at that price online later in the process. Not got a lot of sizes available though.
		
Click to expand...



Think sports direct have a Â£4.95 delivery charge though.


----------



## mr109 (Dec 28, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			Think sports direct have a Â£4.95 delivery charge though.
		
Click to expand...

Was 3.99 for me, still better than actually having to go into the store


----------



## Jon321 (Dec 28, 2014)

Am I the only one that thinks the adizero look awful and cheap. I know at 12.99 they are cheap but I'd rather pay more for nicer looking shoes.


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 28, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			Am I the only one that thinks the adizero look awful and cheap. I know at 12.99 they are cheap but I'd rather pay more for nicer looking shoes.
		
Click to expand...

I know of many shoes that have an extra digit in the price tag, that I think look dreadful. Like most things I guess you takes your choices.


----------



## Jon321 (Dec 28, 2014)

BTatHome said:



			I know of many shoes that have an extra digit in the price tag, that I think look dreadful. Like most things I guess you takes your choices.
		
Click to expand...

I know it's all opinion but I just think these look very cheap for a brand like adidas. And I'm a huge adidas fan, 95% of trainers I buy are adidas.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 28, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			Am I the only one that thinks the adizero look awful and cheap. I know at 12.99 they are cheap but I'd rather pay more for nicer looking shoes.
		
Click to expand...

As Michael Jackson once sang "you are not alone.........." 

I'd also pay Â£12.99 not to have to follow a group who are wearing them and making a right mess on the greens


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 28, 2014)

They look better in the flesh and are very comfy and light.

If you paid full price or even the price in other retailer's sales you would be well miffed


----------



## Rumpokid (Dec 28, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			Am I the only one that thinks the adizero look awful and cheap. I know at 12.99 they are cheap but I'd rather pay more for nicer looking shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this, they look like footy boots.Got some ATV's at a good price..And nike at least have not yet sold out to the football boot look-a-likey phenomenon...However,bloody good price for these shoes, good luck to all that bought em to wear, and those to mark em up on fleebay..


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 28, 2014)

Got a pair of adizeros in sky blue and white at the beginning of the season for a steel off a mate. They look gorgeous and I looked stunning in them. Put them on and did not know I had them on. I was buzzing. After 18 holes I could hardly walk my feet were killing me I could of cried. Theres no weight to them and they offer no support what so ever. I was not Impressed  with how they left the greens either.
absolutely gutted.

having said all that if there comfy on your feet and not everyone has trotters like mine then you have a bargain.


----------



## robert.redmile (Dec 28, 2014)

I prefer to sport a more gentlemanly shoe, than a trainer style style shoe when gracing the fairways! Clubhouse golf have the fj city shoes for 80 quid, and gg jumpers for 40. So I bought some. That's on top of the fj trousers, adidas t shirt, adidas belt, nike jumper, plus loads of gadgets that won't work.


........" My name is Rob and I'm addicted to buying brightly coloured/chequered/striped clothing and gadgets that do nothing to improve my game" !!!


----------



## One Planer (Dec 28, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			Am I the only one that thinks the adizero look awful and cheap. I know at 12.99 they are cheap but I'd rather pay more for nicer looking shoes.
		
Click to expand...




Robobum said:



			As Michael Jackson once sang "you are not alone.........." 

I'd also pay Â£12.99 not to have to follow a group who are wearing them and making a right mess on the greens
		
Click to expand...

Same here.

So much so o I went out and spent Â£75 on a pair of Ecco's.


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			Am I the only one that thinks the adizero look awful and cheap. I know at 12.99 they are cheap but I'd rather pay more for nicer looking shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Not a fan. Wouldn't part with 12 notes for a pair


----------



## Lump (Dec 28, 2014)

oh look. The snobs are here. 
Not everyones course has poor greens that get damaged by shoes. I've played with people wearing and worn original adizeros with no ill effect on our greens.

I've compared the sole to a brand new set of Nike Lunar Controls, the Nike's sole has more prominent spikes and ridges than the Adizerosâ€¦.


----------



## Robobum (Dec 28, 2014)

Lump said:



			oh look. The snobs are here. 
Not everyones course has poor greens that get damaged by shoes. I've played with people wearing and worn original adizeros with no ill effect on our greens.

I've compared the sole to a brand new set of Nike Lunar Controls, the Nike's sole has more prominent spikes and ridges than the Adizerosâ€¦.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't spikes & ridges causing the problems Lump. 

At this time of year, there won't be many greens that aren't prone to Adizero damage.

Question: are the newer versions any better - damage wise??


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 28, 2014)

With these being knocked out at 13 notes I'd guess there was a bit of an oversupply issue.  Just looked at them at the sports direct web site and they had my size but they just look like a football boot to me and football boots are not the comfiest shoes in the world. Believe you me I'm not against trainer style golf shoes, in fact I think they are great.  But these do nothing for me and even at 13 quid I'm not interested.  But fair play if you were in the market for this type of shoe and have got them dead cheap.


----------



## golfdub (Dec 28, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			With these being knocked out at 13 notes I'd guess there was a bit of an oversupply issue.  Just looked at them at the sports direct web site and they had my size but they just look like a football boot to me and football boots are not the comfiest shoes in the world. Believe you me I'm not against trainer style golf shoes, in fact I think they are great.  But these do nothing for me and even at 13 quid I'm not interested.  But fair play if you were in the market for this type of shoe and have got them dead cheap.
		
Click to expand...

I bought a pair early this year and must say that they are a great pair of shoes which are 100% waterproof, easy to wash as they just wipe clean and are incredibly comfy so comy I just went out and bought 3 pairs &#128516;

Well chuffed


----------



## Stuart_C (Dec 28, 2014)

My tart ordered me a pair of FJ AQL off sports direct on Friday Â£26 Bargain.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 28, 2014)

robert.redmile said:



			I prefer to sport a more gentlemanly shoe, than a trainer style style shoe when gracing the fairways! Clubhouse golf have the fj city shoes for 80 quid, and gg jumpers for 40. So I bought some. That's on top of the fj trousers, adidas t shirt, adidas belt, nike jumper, plus loads of gadgets that won't work.


........" My name is Rob and I'm addicted to buying brightly coloured/chequered/striped clothing and gadgets that do nothing to improve my game" !!!
		
Click to expand...

Hi rob you are not alone I have a similar addiction....... :rofl:


----------



## snell (Dec 28, 2014)

Some of the snobs on here kill me :thup:


----------



## stevench (Dec 29, 2014)

How are you guys finding the fit of the Adizero ones? 
I've just ordered my exact shoe size but I'm worried these will probably run smaller.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Dec 29, 2014)

Length wise are fine for me but they do run narrow so I go for the Wide option


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 29, 2014)

stevench said:



			How are you guys finding the fit of the Adizero ones? 
I've just ordered my exact shoe size but I'm worried these will probably run smaller.
		
Click to expand...

9.5 fit perfectly (I'm a 9 normally), even the 10's seem ok. Didn't try 9's but I imagine they would be a tad tight but I have wide feet and they only had normal fitting left.


----------



## Lump (Dec 29, 2014)

Fit is pretty standard. I take a 9 and a standard 9 fits fine, but my feet aren't hobbit shaped.


----------



## guest100718 (Dec 29, 2014)

SAPCOR1 said:



			Length wise are fine for me but they do run narrow so I go for the Wide option
		
Click to expand...

I have found adidas shoes to be vary narrow. even the wide fit oness


----------



## Pin-seeker (Dec 29, 2014)

I find the fit pretty standard tbh.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 29, 2014)

stevench said:



			How are you guys finding the fit of the Adizero ones? 
I've just ordered my exact shoe size but I'm worried these will probably run smaller.
		
Click to expand...

I had some adidas ones that were like ecco streets once and they were very tight on me. I've been a size 10 since god was a lad and I kind of had to give up on them in the end as they were not that comfortable. Another reason why I'd avoid these if I could not try them on. But then again at that price it isn't a great loss if they don't fit perfectly.


----------



## Fish (Dec 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			I had some adidas ones that were like ecco streets once and they were very tight on me. I've been a size 10 since god was a lad and I kind of had to give up on them in the end as they were not that comfortable. Another reason why I'd avoid these if I could not try them on. But then again at that price it isn't a great loss if they don't fit perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

Both the Adizero's in this sale and my Adicross Gripmore previously I've had to go up a size, I also fnd the same issue with Puma, every other shoe brand is still my normal size 10!


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 29, 2014)

I went into my local store this morning and bought 4 pairs of the white and grey for Â£12.99 each
a delivery had just come in.
I tried one pair on and they are slightly tighter than Footjoy 10s so im breaking them in 
around the house.
Never had Adidas before so will decide wether I sell the remainder or keep a couple when
ive played a round or 2.
To be honest if I don't get on with them I will sell at a profit so nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 29, 2014)

I had to go half a size up and wide fitting for the adizeros I just bought. If anyone is in the Sheffield area and looking for some there were loads in Sports Direct Meadowhall this morning


----------



## One Planer (Dec 29, 2014)

Jon321 said:



			Am I the only one that thinks the adizero look awful and cheap. I know at 12.99 they are cheap but I'd rather pay more for nicer looking shoes.
		
Click to expand...




Robobum said:



			As Michael Jackson once sang "you are not alone.........." 

I'd also pay Â£12.99 not to have to follow a group who are wearing them and making a right mess on the greens
		
Click to expand...



Tried all my local SD and nothing 

Considering going out of area but having just brought a pair of Ecco street I may leave it. 

A lot of hassle for a pair of shoes, although I admit to being curious about them.


----------



## Dave B (Dec 29, 2014)

Ball alert

Golf Depot have a clearance on Callaway Hex Chrome and Hex Chrome +, Srixon AD333, Srixon Soft Feels, Wilson DX2's and  Titleist DT Solo's all  at Â£12.50 per dozen

Sports HQ have the AD333 Tour in yellow at Â£19.99


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 29, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Tried all my local SD and nothing 

Considering going out of area but having just brought a pair of Ecco street I may leave it. 

A lot of hassle for a pair of shoes, although I admit to being curious about them.
		
Click to expand...

pay the Â£4 delivery off the website  it will be cheaper than taking a trip to out of area shops?


----------



## One Planer (Dec 29, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			pay the Â£4 delivery off the website  it will be cheaper than taking a trip to out of area shops?
		
Click to expand...

Thought it was in store only


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 29, 2014)

Gareth said:



			Tried all my local SD and nothing 

Considering going out of area but having just brought a pair of Ecco street I may leave it. 

A lot of hassle for a pair of shoes, although I admit to being curious about them.
		
Click to expand...

Being an owner of some Ecco Streets myself I'd say there's no need to get sucked in by this and buy some more shoes.  As your streets will be way more comfortable anyway.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 29, 2014)

Hacker Khan said:



			Being an owner of some Ecco Streets myself I'd say there's no need to get sucked in by this and buy some more shoes.  As your streets will be way more comfortable anyway. 

Click to expand...

Too late 







Just got back from a days shopping with the good lady.  Spotted the last pair in a local store. Well, when someone buys you a Â£20 Sports Direct Voucher it's hard to say no


----------



## seasidehacker (Dec 30, 2014)

Found a cheap Cobra bag 

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/excell-cart-bag-blackbarbados-red-2014

If anyone has seen it cheaper...I don't want to know


----------



## Lump (Dec 30, 2014)

seasidehacker said:



			Found a cheap Cobra bag 

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/excell-cart-bag-blackbarbados-red-2014

If anyone has seen it cheaperâ€¦I don't want to know
		
Click to expand...

Da fuq!
Not liking that site at all:
https://www.jamgolf.com/product/s800-lite-stand-bag-8in-x-4 Dodgy no? retail Â£59.99 but for sale at Â£184


----------



## pbrown7582 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lump said:



			Da fuq!
Not liking that site at all:
https://www.jamgolf.com/product/s800-lite-stand-bag-8in-x-4 Dodgy no? retail Â£59.99 but for sale at Â£184
		
Click to expand...

Genuine site it's a group if pro shops, they post offers and used clubs they have to sell


----------



## seasidehacker (Dec 30, 2014)

The fore 24 deal of the day today is this bag for 39.99

http://www.forgan.co.uk/forgan-of-st-andrews-pro-ii-14-way-trolley-bag.aspx

Typicall


----------



## Bobirdie (Dec 30, 2014)

Clubhouse golf. Callaway x hot 2 pro irons 4-pw project x shafts Â£299. Bargain! Â£339 with 3 iron


----------



## virtuocity (Dec 30, 2014)

Picked up a Mizuno MPT4 wedge brand new for Â£20 from my American Golf!  Boom.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 30, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Picked up a Mizuno MPT4 wedge brand new for Â£20 from my American Golf!  Boom.
		
Click to expand...

Now that is a bargain. Well played :clap:


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ive been helping my mate source a decent set of irons as he has been itching to change from his Ping EYE2's

Well

Tonight after a good month of looking on his behalf he i managed to find the following

X2 Hot Pro irons - PX 6.0 (4-pw)
X2 Hot 2 hybrid - stiff
New Callaway standbag
A Callaway glove
12 Balls (cant remember which ones)

for the princely sum of

Â£317!



He could have got a Mack daddy 2 wedge for 64 quid but passed

If anyone is interested JAM golf as selling Callaway off at silly prices

The X2 Hot Driver is only Â£120

The irons come in at Â£250!!!

Unreal


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 31, 2014)

My Adizero one turned up this morning

im a size 9 and i ordered a 9.5

Far to small.

Very narrow fitting.

Two things i need to do now.

1. Flog the shoes to a mate
2. get my feet re-measured. I think i must have gone up to a 10 in the last few years


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 31, 2014)

stick them on ebay you'll get Â£25 for them.

Golf depot have an instore only sale tomorrow, some decent deals to be had.


----------



## Marshy77 (Dec 31, 2014)

virtuocity said:



			Picked up a Mizuno MPT4 wedge brand new for Â£20 from my American Golf!  Boom.
		
Click to expand...

Did they have many or was it one off? Need a new wedge.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 31, 2014)

Marshy77 said:



			stick them on ebay you'll get Â£25 for them.

Golf depot have an instore only sale tomorrow, some decent deals to be had.
		
Click to expand...

Offered them to my mate for Â£20 and a pint (or 3)

Hes a size 8, however i think they will be fine. They do seem very small (unless my plates of meat are changing shape.....which is possible)


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2014)

Got mine today 8,5 wide and spot on&#128515;


----------

